# A teacher is explaining biology



## smokincowboy (Jun 14, 2007)

A teacher is explaining biology to her 4th grade students. 'Human 
beings are the only animals that stutter', she says. A little girl raises 
her hand. 'I had a kitty-cat who stuttered', she volunteered. The teacher, 
knowing how precious some of these stories could become, asked the girl to 
describe the incident. 'Well', she began, 'I was in the back yard with my 
little kitty cat and the rottweiler who lives next door got a running 
start and before we knew it, he jumped over the fence into our yard!
'That must've been scary', said the teacher.
'It sure was', said the little girl. 'My kitty went 'Fffff, Fffff, 
Fffff'... And before he could say 'F**k,' the rottweiler ate him!'


----------



## linescum (Jun 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....... damn i almost choked man that's a good one


----------



## dawgwhat (Jun 14, 2007)

That was a good one
I had to copy it and send it to all the cat lovers


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 14, 2007)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 14, 2007)

Another good one....


----------



## meowey (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL! (from a cat lover!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL... that's Fffff ... Fffff .. Hilarious even


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 15, 2007)

i just copied this one and pasted it (from my motorcycle forum), then i see this thread. oops!


----------



## krisbarkley (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot. I laughed heartily!
I recently gave birth and am still on maternity leave. In general, I am a teacher by profession and by nature. I mean, I have a passion for teaching other people. I miss this right now, so I help students online. There is such a site where they write essays and help with exams. In general, now I'm there,e. If you will need an essay on any subject I will gladly write you something like that.


----------

